# Salida de transistor en variador



## andres.gomez (Ago 14, 2009)

Tengo un problemita algo sencillo (al menos eso creo). Estoy reemplazando un variador MicroMaster de Siemens por un V1000 de Yaskawa. El MicroMaster tiene 2 salidas a relé que van al PLC y este hace sus interpretaciones segun su programacion. El problema es que el V1000 solo tiene una salida a relé, y dos salidas a transistor. Las salidas representan 2 parametros: 1 es para falla y el otro es cuando cuando el variador esta activo (en modo RUN). La electronica no es mi fuerte, asi que no se como conectar las terminales del transistor al PLC cuando antes era una de relé la que recibia. El PLC esta bloqueado y no lo puedo configurar/reprogramar. Les dejo una imagen:







En el MicroMaster usan las terminales 18-20 (NC) y las 21-22 (NO).

La 18-20 la sustituire con las MB-MC del V1000, pero las 21-22 no se como hacer la conexion para sustituirlas con el PLC. Las dos salidas del relé van a 2 entradas del PLC. No creo que sea relevante, pero el PLC es un Logo de Siemens. Les agradezco de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## mendek (Ago 14, 2009)

o sea q lo que quieres hacer es conectar un transistor (a la salida d transistor) y con el mismo activar un rele?


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 14, 2009)

lo que quiero saber es como hacer la conexion de transistor hacia el plc, si puedo hacerlo directamente, si debo conectar otro transistor asi como mencionas, o si debo usar un rele.


----------



## mendek (Ago 14, 2009)

pues mira aca t muestro un circuito muy facil de crear y muy until, si la salida del plc es  menos d 12v t recomiendo que en la base del bc547 uses una resistencia de 1k (como lo muestro en el diagrama). 
recuerda que para que el circuito funcione debes alimentar este circuito con la misma fuente con la que alimentas al plc(que supongo tambien lo alimentas con 12v dc) pues si tienes problemas mi avisas.

hasta luego y un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 14, 2009)

yaskawa: recordar que es lo mismo que omron.


----------



## luistuti (Ago 26, 2009)

Saludos, Acabo de inscribirme en el foro y leo consulta. Confirma si ya lo resolviste o no. Pero te adelanto que debes colocar un relay, para ello, debes conectar un extremo de su bobina a la salida P1 y el otro al positivo de un voltaje, según sea la alimentacion de la bobina del relay y que no pase del rango permitido por esas salidas del V1000 (5 a 48V), además el relay debe ser pequeño, es decir, que su bobina no requiera mas de 50 mA (tambien limitante del V1000). Bueno, si deseas más detalle, te puedo enviar un esquema de esta adaptación si aun no has resuelto tu problemita.


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 31, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda. pense en lo que dicen algunos del relay, pero no tengo aun muy claro algo. la salida del transistor P1 debe ir al V+ del relay y el V- a 0V? creo que asi es la cuestion, no estoy seguro


----------



## luistuti (Sep 1, 2009)

Saludos, Aqui te envio un pequeño esquema que lo puedes armar. El transistor BC527 (o similar) es necesario puesto que la salida P1 maneja muy poca corriente. El voltaje de alimentación (-V y +V) debe ser segun el relay, te recomiendo que uses de 12 voltios (bobina). Si el variador tiene salida de 12 voltios, lo puedes tomar de ahi. Aunque creo que tu variador debe tener salida 10 Voltios, entonces puedes probar si el relay se activa con ese voltaje. Los contactos del relay deben ser para 10 o hasta 5 Amperios y voltaje de 220VAC. Hasta pronto


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 1, 2009)

luistuti dijo:


> Saludos, Aqui te envio un pequeño esquema que lo puedes armar. El transistor BC527 (o similar) es necesario puesto que la salida P1 maneja muy poca corriente. El voltaje de alimentación (-V y +V) debe ser segun el relay, te recomiendo que uses de 12 voltios (bobina). Si el variador tiene salida de 12 voltios, lo puedes tomar de ahi. Aunque creo que tu variador debe tener salida 10 Voltios, entonces puedes probar si el relay se activa con ese voltaje. Los contactos del relay deben ser para 10 o hasta 5 Amperios y voltaje de 220VAC. Hasta pronto


te agradezco mucho tu ayuda. intente conectarlo de la manera que dices, pero tenia dos problemas: solo tenia a mi disposicion un rele de 24V (bobina) y que la salida del transistor me tiraba entre 2-6 V. voy a intentar comunicarme con los proveedores de yaskawa a ver como me ayudan, y a la vez espero que tu o alguien mas aporte algo. ahi estare informaciónrmando de como me va, gracias de antemano


----------



## luistuti (Sep 1, 2009)

Si solo dispones de relay de 24V y no tienes ninguna salida de 24V para alimentarlo, ahi te envio un circuito (variante del anterior) para activarlo con 120 VAC. El transistor es el 2N2907 o el NTE159 o similar. Los zener son de 12 Voltios, 1 Watio y estan en serie para cubrir la disipación generada.


----------

